# Laika fridge fuse box?



## sim1 (Apr 30, 2013)

My dad has recently bought a used Fiat Laika 2.8 ecovip 7.ig and can't get the fridge to work on battery or hookup. Although we can on gas. Can we find a fuse box.......Aargh. We've seen photos in manual but can't locate. Please if you can help. Thanks.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll have a look in my manual and then see if i can locate in " real life" in tincan. Might take till tomorrow though 

Noel


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine's (2005 Laika Kreos) under the offside front seat squab/mounting. It's close to the driver's heels. 

There's a drop down flap which reveals 3 fuses - the centre fuse of the three is 20amp rated and marked up in the manual as "Refrigerator".


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

As NormanB says, under a seat, a 20 amp fuse, mine is under the nearside (passenger on a RHD unit).I'm going to try to attach wiring diagrams from the Dometic manual for a number of different models. the actual model number of the fridge you will find on the back wall of the inside of the fridge. Hope they help


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does this help, I got it for our 2000 Ecovip 7rg 2.8, but it covers others too.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I've have 2 pages (.jpgs) from the Kreos Manual which deal with the fridge fuse and the electrical distribution (fuse) panel. 

If you PM me your email address I'll send you them as the info/photos may apply to your EcoVip.


----------

